
Formula1 – DAS explained: Mercedes' trick new steering system - willturman
https://www.formula1.com/en/latest/article.das-explained-what-we-know-so-far-about-mercedes-trick-new-steering-system.4vgDQ6cc20xUfhdZGT0ejB.html
======
justinv
Forum & GIFs of it in action -
[https://forums.autosport.com/topic/214617-mercedes-das-
dual-...](https://forums.autosport.com/topic/214617-mercedes-das-dual-axis-
steering-system/)

------
willturman
Video: [https://streamable.com/b820r](https://streamable.com/b820r)

